# Getting divorced this is all new to me



## Mick_CT (10 mo ago)

My wife wants a divorce and I am staying at my sisters at night. I didn’t move out all my stuff is here and I still have access to my home. We still haven’t talked about divorce attorneys. So far there is no moves being made. To be honest I’m depressed and scared. I do have my therapist along with our marriage counselor. It’s hurts a lot because I’m losing apart of my family.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mick_CT said:


> My wife wants a divorce and I am staying at my sisters at night. I didn’t move out all my stuff is here and I still have access to my home. We still haven’t talked about divorce attorneys. So far there is no moves being made. To be honest I’m depressed and scared. I do have my therapist along with our marriage counselor. It’s hurts a lot because I’m losing apart of my family.


I’m sorry to hear that Mick. It’s a terrible road in front of you now.

Why are you out of your home?
Do you have a lawyer?

Most conventional wisdom says don’t leave your home unless advised by a lawyer. But you can check about that if you haven’t already.

How many kids?
How long were you married?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Don't move out! Stay in your home. You lose a lot of leverage being the one to leave.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'm guessing your wife found someone else? Is there another man in the picture? Maybe a coworker or someone she talks about a lot.


----------

